# Pea Soup&Corn Beef



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

Why do all Greek Diners serve Split Pea Soup And Corn Beef on Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Every diner in our area has it on Thursday.:bounce:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Maybe it's a Great Greek Conspiracy!! 

What do Nicko, Zorba, and Athenaeus have to say about it???

Personally, I think it's just that they're yummy foods; don't know anything about day-significance.:lips:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Non chef,

Like all things in life menus can be cyclical.
Besides I think Green and deep pink go well together:bounce:  
ILY
cc


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I think it is really nothing more than what people have come to expect over the years. I do know that because of lent typically clam chowder is served on Fridays. At least that was what I was told.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I think it is really nothing more than what people have come to expect over the years. I do know that because of lent typically clam chowder is served on Fridays. At least that was what I was told.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Dear Non Chef

It obvious that in your area,Connecticut, restaurants haven't even heard of Greek food...
NONE eats pea soup in Greece , I mean NONE!!
As for corn beef...We rather starve than put this thing in our mouth...
We are serious when it comes to food.

I first found out that pea soup exists in Dickens' novels that I was reading as a child...I was crying when I was reading that poor Oliver Twist was having pea soup...

Greeks are happy people, we enjoy life and we laught a lot.
Do you think that we would smile if we had pea soup and corn beef ??


----------



## zorba the greek (Oct 11, 2001)

Athenaeus you are so funny :lol:

Olive Branch and you are very smart and funny!

Dear Non Chef both dishes you mention just don't exist in Greek cuisine.

I am surprized that people serve split pea soup in a Greek menu.
And none knows in Greece what corn beef is.

I hope that your son, Cape Chef is not involved in this conspiracy!

Are you Cape Chef?



PS I have just remembered that during the German occupation in WWII , Red Cross was distirbuting pea soup and it must have been worse than the one Oliver Twist was having.


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

:lips: :bounce: Athenaeus&Zorba, I would prefer Exohikon,Moussaka even Mykonos,but Pea Soup&Corn Beef is the Thursday dish.This is no conspiracy with CapeChef."Chow"


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I think it is important to note that I think what Non chef is talking about is not Greek restaurants that serve Greek food. Rather, he is talking about the ubiquitous dinners that are owned by Greeks that seem to have menus as long as a Dickens's novel and they serve the same soup menu every week.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nicko,

That is indeed what my dear Non chef was saying,
No conspircey here


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Dear Nicko.

I know... 
It seems that our compatriots when they succeed in something they lose their imagination...
Dear Non Chef,
change restaurant!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

No, your compatroits fill a void and are very smart business people. Perhaps you have to live in the mid-western U.S. to understand this phenomenon. In my town I'd have to guess that at least 1/2 (NO EXAGERATION) of all the restaurants are owned by people of Greek origin.

The Greek restaurant owners provide what people want...a"homestyle" meal at a great price. It the place people can afford to eat at often and it's not a burger or a taco. Tons of selection (too much) but that way you can eat there 60 days in a row and not repeat your order, ha. It's safe, reliable (because the serve the same soup every week, etc...),you won't leave hungry and the kids won't complain too much.

If they opened restaurants serving Greek food there would barely be enough demand to keep 1 restaurant open.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

W. DeBord , You are dead on the money on this one . These midwestern Greek restauranteers are very business oriented and they know how to make money by filling a need in the community .
They normally serve homestyle meals that stick to your ribs and there normal soup rotation is appreciated by the customers cause they know what they are getting before they walk in the door. And what by the way is wrong with split pea soup and good old comfort foods ?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh yes! I know what do you mean...
the funny thing is that here in Greece we think that all the Greeks that live in the States are restauranteers

:lol:

When I first met my husband I asked him if he owned a restaurant in Astoria!! :lol:

There is nothing wrong at all with split pea soup! In fact I like it very very much.
I said that just to warm up the spirits. I have heard that it's too cold in Connecticut!!


----------

